# Rochester, NY



## Polyoxymethylene

Hey guys. A friend of mine started a social anxiety group for our city, but we've only got 3 people! Anyone else in Rochester who would be interested in meeting some other socially anxious people?


----------



## Kennnie

i live in rochester where you guys stationed up?


----------



## tommy18

*hello!*

OK, so now there are 4 of us!


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

I'm about 45 minutes away from the rochester area, I'd possibly be interested, depending where and when.


----------



## chandavong

so when and where is this meeting taking place?


----------



## moonspirit

I too live in Rochester. let me know if a meeting gets scheduled.


----------



## Fiji07

I live in buffalo and have been searching for a group like a book club or something to get me out and have a social life


----------



## SA Rich

Hey Fiji07, you can find a bunch of groups like that at a website called meetup.com. You just enter your approximate location, and it tells you of local gatherings. There are several book clubs in Rochester that I've identified using meetup; I'm sure you can find one in Buffalo. Of course, actually going to one of the meetings would be a great first step for me!!!!  Given the topic of this forum, it is probably something we all have trouble with.

As to everyone else (and Fiji07, if you'd care to make the drive), an SA group in Rochester would be GREAT!!!


----------



## Kennnie

hi guys/ladies want to join a SA support group im the man to talk too.


----------



## SA Rich

Kennnie, glad to see I'm not the only SA with insomnia around here


----------



## SA Rich

Thanks greenbean!!! I just saw this tonight--what a great idea!!


----------



## NUNCHI

*SA Group R-NY*

Greenbean89

Has a meeting been scheduled yet?


----------



## Amerks96

*im in I live in Greece*

we should all meet at a restaurant convenient to all of us


----------



## disorderly

*sad in Wayne co*

Glad to see others with same deal. Is there any meetings set up. Im in wayne co east of Rochester.


----------



## MissTia

I live in rochester and I'm intrested =]


----------



## disorderly

HI Tia


----------



## disorderly

*rochester area*

rochester area sad's, let group


----------



## jar20

Where do you guys meet


----------



## recover

*Very interested in social anxiety meeting/group locally*

Hey so is there a group currently meeting in rochester ny, if so how can I join


----------



## recover

*local social anxiety group*

is there a group that meets locally, if so hoe do I join, if not would anyone like to start one, I have ideas on a location


----------



## CoolStoryBros

hi what is up


----------

